

A New State of Mind - prakash
http://www.seedmagazine.com/news/2008/08/a_new_state_of_mind.php

======
MaysonL
This ties in beautifully with Jeff Hawkins's theories in his book _On
Intelligence_.

Interesting side note re: what other species blows itself up? Heard an
interview with Carl Zimmer, author of "The Oracle in the Gut: E. Coli and the
Meaning of Life"[<http://zocalola.org/radio.html>] about E. Coli. which seem
to do exactly that: suicide, releasing toxins [which their clonemates can
produce the antitoxins for] to kill off competing strains!

